# Successfully replaced Driceshaft bearing with a factory piece



## Ja78 (Sep 19, 2014)

Searched around and didn't see any posts mentioning this, only that they're not available, and also saw some posts where people said they shaft wont come apart, so I thought Id share my experience.
Not sure if they're a sponsor or not, so for now Ill just say I bought a factory carrier bearing from a company about a month ago, once apart and compared to my original its the exact part, same bearing PN etc. They said it comes from the oem in australia. I found it while searching for driveshafts on ebay. 
Split the shaft, removed the old bearing with a hefty gear puller and popped on the new bearing. My old one was totally shot, I was about to pony up for a one piece when I came across this replacement part. I know some would rather have an aftermarket shaft, but for those who don't care about that and want an affordable fix this is it. Bearing was $140.00, I've heard some have had problems in the past trying to split the shaft or get the old bearing off trying to retrofit, so if you went this route Id make sure you can get that far before paying for a bearing, but mine came apart pretty easy. Like I said maybe you all are familiar with this already and I'm blowing hot air... But I searched for hours when I realized I had to do something with the shaft and only came up with threads saying it wasn't serviceable, priced shafts for a while then one day out of nowhere the replacement bearing popped up in my search.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Any pics taken with you removing the old bearing and putting the new bearing on?


----------



## Ja78 (Sep 19, 2014)

The pics I have don't really do a good job of showing anything. This video Replacing Commodore (VX-VZ WH-WL) tailshaft centre bearing (demonstration) - YouTube does, same shaft as in the american gto. I wasn't nearly as rough on the shaft when I did mine, didn't need to be, and I removed the old bearing with a puller, not beating it off, I'm not gonna beat on anything if I don't have too. But tapping the shaft in half with the front of it in a vise was easy, I tapped evenly on all three rear fingers. Make sure to index the shaft before you split it. Ive seen other bearings on ebay that say they fit gto/gt3000 or whatever but that's not the one. this is it.











http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-2005-2...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5669eeaec3


----------

